# HDMI 1.4 Delivers Ethernet and Upstream Audio Over 1 Cable



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Well it looks like all of our AV equipment is outdated now. 

Link

*not sure where this belongs, so mods if you need to move it.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

coming soon to a retailer near you - 

"Monster Super Hi-Def Platinum HDMI 1.4 cable with Giga-Net and Super Upstream Audio Link", only $149.95 for a 2 meter length. And remember, your system simply won't work without it!

!Devil_lol


----------

